# Wiring for Audio and Electronics



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey, all.

Just picked up my 2016 LS Gen 2, and am not sure if there are many other G2ers out there yet. Does anyone know if the various G2 trims (L, LS, LT and Premier) share the same wiring? I'm curious to know if it's possible to upgrade hardware, like a steering wheel with controls vs. the stock steering wheel. It's much easier if they share the same wiring or if it's already present.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Does the steering wheel have audio controls at present ? 

If you do , than more than likely you would be able to purchase a camaro or a cruzen steering wheel with the cruise control steering wheel .

We need a bit more information about the LS that you have ?

Do you have the comfort and convenience package ?


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

No controls at present. It's the barebones LS - no options. Looking to add stuff if I can.

I'm coming from a car with nothing, so I don't miss it (and probably won't) but it's nice to know options going forward.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You more than likely will not be able to install a different steering wheel and the likely hood of adding additional amenities what so ever with out having to install additional wiring and interfaces is negligeable .

Sorry and good Luck Chuck .


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I started a thread a few weeks ago with a similar idea.. How much LT stuff can be added to an LS easily. 

I believe the LS can be factory ordered as a fleet vehicle with Cruze control added by the dealer, so maybe that's possible. 

There were a lot of wiring harnesses that were made with the GEN 1 cruze, essentially removing every spare inch of extra wire.. 

If the wires are there some of these mods should be possible. We need access to wiring diagrams to confirm, and last I checked on AllData they were not present for the GEN 2 Cruze


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

brian v said:


> You more than likely will not be able to install a different steering wheel and the likely hood of adding additional amenities what so ever with out having to install additional wiring and interfaces is negligeable .
> 
> Sorry and good Luck Chuck .


I thought as much.



carbon02 said:


> I started a thread a few weeks ago with a similar idea.. How much LT stuff can be added to an LS easily.
> 
> I believe the LS can be factory ordered as a fleet vehicle with Cruze control added by the dealer, so maybe that's possible.
> 
> ...


From the options sheet I have, the LT and Premier can be ordered as a fleet vehicles, not the LS, so I might be outta luck there. Still hoping for those wire diagrams.

Another thing I noticed between the LS and LT is a 60 amp battery vs an 80 amp.


----------



## larrylee (Jul 8, 2016)

I got a paper manual from eincar, which may help.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Aug 21, 2020)

larrylee said:


> I got a paper manual from eincar, which may help.
> View attachment 199537


Thats really helpful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

